# Maryland meet



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm trying to plan a Maryland meet this in November
Most likey we will have it at Damon's at Arundel Mills again
I would like to get a rough head count to see if we need to find another place
If anyone knows a place please let me with details


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

count me in for two. Are you going to have the local plow dealers bring some stuff ?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*meet*

I'm trying to get them
I have the Western dealer for sure


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

One of the guys from S&S going to come up ?


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

*Meet*



Precision Lawn;1308777 said:


> I'm trying to plan a Maryland meet this in November
> Most likey we will have it at Damon's at Arundel Mills again
> I would like to get a rough head count to see if we need to find another place
> If anyone knows a place please let me with details


are you still having a meet i would be interested in coming down and networking!!


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

You Can Count Me in Just let me know dates and times. +1(WIFE) I'm looking for sub work when it does not snow here in VA


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Was over that way yesterday and it looks like Damons has closed down.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

i thought they were in chapter 11. i guess not anymore.

let me know where and when frank, count me in for 3.


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

i would be in for +5


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

count me in also 3 hour ride or so for me but what the hell sounds like fun ...+1 if its a friday or sat night and wife is off work


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

If any of you guys get snow this weekend let me know. Im willing to travel from nova! List of equipment below


----------



## 7.3LSnowBlower (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't know if I have already missed it but I would be in for 2 if it's still to come. Perfect opportunity to get in the click


----------

